# Wow! I am on (US) TV again...



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

G4 brought out a piece of me... "Who is who on youtube"!

I love it, very fast editing and nothing but the truth.

http://www.g4tv.com/videos/54201/Crazy-Slingshots-with-Jorg-Sprave/


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

looks like your very hard work has paid off once again congrats joerg


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats Joerg!


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

yay, slingshotforum.com is famous.

Well done Joerg


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Grande Joerg! Bravo! This is a right award for all you're doing about slingshots! Congratulations!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

congrats joerg you deserve to be on t.v. with all the hard work you have put into your slingshot channel, and i noticed at 30 seconds in the video you are shooting a gamekeeper catapult !!!







john


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Your are the best man


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

congrats jeorge hopfully we may get more members


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations Joerg, you are a great Ambassador for the slingshot community


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Deserved; every second.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Slingshots.ws said:


> Your are the best man


Yes he is, I don't know him in person but he's friendly, enjoys himself and he's always cheerful. Then he's giving much to us in term of ideas, thoughts and efforts to improve our hobby, sport and work for someone, without claiming anything back. Isn't he a great guy?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's fantastic! It's great you can do something you love and be so successful with it to. I am a fan.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats Joerg! You are becoming quite the phenomenon!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great stuff!!! Well deserved ... congratulations.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats Joerg!

I think this is the second time you were on the G4TV show. They showed your machete launcher a few days after you posted it a while back!

http://www.g4tv.com/...-the-net-40611/
I think the video was taken down for some reason though. It was just a segment of awesome things "Around the Net" and of course you and your machete slingshot were featured.

This piece you just posted is really well produced! I haven't seen it till you posted it. I don't know how I missed it.

I've been watching G4TV since 2002 and they really came a long since then. I think you are growing far faster in popularity then they were! 
I can't wait to see the Discovery channel segment!
Cheers!


JoergS said:


> G4 brought out a piece of me... "Who is who on youtube"!
> 
> I love it, very fast editing and nothing but the truth.
> 
> http://www.g4tv.com/...th-Jorg-Sprave/


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

Congratulations joerg,







keep up the good work


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm really happy to see you getting the recognition you deserve! And indeed, you are a great ambassador for the slingshot community. Your channel is the reason I'm here too.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

That was great, well done buddy, great to know a bit of history about the younger Jorg too


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrads Joerg!


----------



## MikeyRoy (Jun 23, 2011)

Joergs videos are honestly why I bought a slingshot to begin with, recognition well deserved sir


----------



## Screwdriver (May 31, 2011)

Awesome! Your videos got me back into slingshots after almost 30 years.

So your from Berlin? I was there for three weeks last November....Great city!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Joerg is well known to Chinese too ,but they don't know his name, most them call him " 
Bold head german guy"


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Congratulations, Bald-Headed German Guy!!!

I remember a few months back someone started a thread, "What got you back into slingshots?"

You and your "Slingshot Channel" were mentioned more times than anything else, as I recall.

A guy will do a web search for slingshots, find you, and then you refer them here.

You ARE slingshots biggest ambassador!!!

All accolades and recognition that come your way are well deserved, Jorg.

WD40


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I cannot even begin to tell you how awesome this is!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Joerg, props to you Bud! A Star Is Born! Do I see a future slingshot image on that famous sidewalk in Hollywood? Instead of handprints you could use band prints!! Good work Buddy!







Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's fantastic! I like that it wasn't all "look how crazy this guy is". They actually seem to get it.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

This is great! Well done Jörg!















Now we'll have an influx of new members (although, thinking about it, I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not.)
Did you ever expect that you would become "famous" just from slingshots? It seems like a very big achievement.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

This couldn't have happened to a nicer or more deserving person! Congratulations!!!


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

She said that the machete shooting vid made u famous... but u were famous even before that 0.0!...

Anyways, nice vid, im happy for u







.


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

Joerg, you're a rock star! Congratulations!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Joerg


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations Joerg !!!!!!

You deserve it all, ya big Palooka.

Al


----------



## romanianshadow (Apr 19, 2011)

You've *made your first video to gather some attention on your video processing tools*, *but *surprisingly *your slingshots became more popular than your video equipmen*t!!!







Even the image quality of your videos instantly attracts attention, I would bet most people that watch the vids don't care what are they filmed with!

*You had sold slingshots in school... **I didn't know your history is that interesting!

Please, consider to create a WIKIPEDIA page about you!
It is compulsory! You're a public person now, you should exist on wikipedia...*


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know if I should really write my own wikipedia page, seems a bit strange. If a wikipedia author asks me for info, I will certainly deliver.


----------

